# [Grafik] Weiterbildung



## Entilan (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich komme aus dem Technischen Informatik (Betrieb von Applikationen). Nun hat mich ein bisschen die Interesse der Kreativen Seite geweckt.

Ich möchte einfach mal wissen, wie zum Beispiel solch ein Bild entsteht:







Was sind die Einzelschritte als ganzes? Nicht im Detail.

Es geht mir darum, abzuwägen, wie ich mein Selbststudium aufbauen sollte. So, dass ich zu diesem Ziel komme. Und ich denke, ihr hier habt genügend Know-How,
um mir diese Frage beantworten zu können.

Herzlichen Dank für eurer Feedback.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Februar 2010)

Hi,
dieses Bild ist so gut wie nur mit 3D realisiert worden.
Der Mond und die Lichtstimmung wird wohl mit Photoshop gemacht bzw. verbessert  worden sein.

Heißt für dich ein 3D-Progrmm lernen. Oder wenn dir einähnliches Ergebnis reicht lerne zeichnen oder bzw. beschäftige dich mit Mattepainting.

Viele Grüße


----------

